# Gold Star Family Booed



## Gunz (Nov 19, 2016)

I hate people.

California family booed on flight bringing home soldier killed in Afghanistan, dad says


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 19, 2016)

That is beyond fucked.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2016)

_The American Airlines flight from Sacramento was delayed, leaving about 45 minutes behind schedule, according to Stewart Perry, and time was running out for the family to make their connecting flight in Phoenix.

When the plane arrived in Arizona, the captain announced that everyone was to remain seated to allow the Perry family to leave first.

“When he made that announcement, there was some hissing and some booing behind us,” said Perry, who was sitting in first class. _

Everyone is patriotic until it inconveniences them.  In this case their flight is delayed and they might miss THEIR connection.  Suddenly a grieving families' own personal challenges become less important to those around them.

Obviously I'd never "boo" or say anything, but I can at least understand the frustration other passengers may be feeling when they too have connections they need to make and are already delayed 45 minutes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 19, 2016)

How in the hell did all this happen? We have somehow flushed all of the forward progress in race relations, and respect for our military.  It seems the leadership of this nation has taken our culture back to the mid-1960's. We have a lot of rebuilding to do, as well as taking responsibility for one's actions.

ETA: Rest In God's Own Peace, Sgt Perry. You and your family deserve better than the selfish, ignorant horde on the aircraft that carried you and your family, showed.

To those passengers who showed such selfish, and shameful behavior, may you see the gates of hell on your passing.


----------



## Snake (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd beat the shit out of those mofos without thinking.  How dare they disrespect a Soldier and his Gold Star Family in such a way.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 19, 2016)

People in mass, in general are nothing but fucking whiny sheep that do not care for anybody else but themselves. This does not surprise me and frankly, I am also surprised that there is not some different way to make sure OUR fallen are transported home, and not in the belly of a 747. Sure, I can get mad and I am but there is a special place in hell for each and every one of those jerk offs that acted the fool, further making a stressful time, even more horrific for that poor family. It's called karma and she is a bitch....

M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yep, I'd lose my shit if that happened in front of me. Fucking puthetic motherfuckers.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2016)

Snake said:


> I'd beat the shit out of those mofos without thinking.  How dare they disrespect a Soldier and his Gold Star Family in such a way.



Sure you would big guy. I'm sure you would have fun in federal prison. 

I don't know all the circumstances, were they told this was the reasoning behind the wait?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Sure you would big guy. Im sure you would have fun in federal prison.
> 
> I don't know all the circumstances, were they told this was the reasoning behind the wait?




Let's go to England to find out...

Father of slain soldier says family was booed by passengers on flight bringing son home  | Daily Mail Online



A bit confusing. The pilot seems to have mentioned a "special military family"...I suspect he didn't get into all the details. I still find it disrespectful.


----------



## Snake (Nov 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Sure you would big guy. I'm sure you would have fun in federal prison.
> 
> I don't know all the circumstances, were they told this was the reasoning behind the wait?


I guess you would know what I would and wouldn't do man.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2016)

^^^
Dude - stop.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 19, 2016)

[Q


----------



## DC (Nov 19, 2016)

Snake said:


> I guess you would know what I would and wouldn't do man.



Sounds like a hairy bagpiper...MAN


----------



## Grunt (Nov 19, 2016)

Snake said:


> I'd beat the shit out of those mofos without thinking.  How dare they disrespect a Soldier and his Gold Star Family in such a way.



You  have much to learn before you enlist. I can guarantee you that you are no more patriotic than I am, but your reply is strictly emotional based. Warriors don't go off of that. I hope that attitude changes before you join -- I sincerely do because I want to see you succeed.


----------



## Snake (Nov 19, 2016)

Since I am attempting to learn new things, how would you guys have handled that had you been on that flight?
Jake


----------



## Grunt (Nov 19, 2016)

Personally, I would have looked at them like the clowns they are and then I would have laughed at them and remembered that I -- and those like me -- defended the very rights they exercised by proving to me they were clowns by their actions.

Then, I would have solemnly recognized the fact that I was honored to be on a flight with a fallen Warrior and would have let his parents know so. I would have shown them the respect they deserved.

There will always be disrespectful tools out there. They will boo warriors and burn our flag. That is their right. I think they are stupid idiots, but, I don't get caught up in it.

Trust me brother, by not slapping them into next week, doesn't mean you are less patriotic than they are...it simply means you are the "Bigger Guy" while they are tools and clowns.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 19, 2016)

Snake said:


> Since I am attempting to learn new things, how would you guys have handled that had you been on that flight?
> Jake



As a passenger , I would have taken their picture and slap it all over social media. As a family member, my thoughts would be with my dead son/daughter. 

Often times in life we let the small stuff eat us alive that we forget about the large things that we should really be focusing our energy on. With that being said though,  at the end of the day, everything is small and we should all do a better job of trying shrug off everything life throws at us because there are only two outcomes in this world, birth and death. Why let something like this make you either a felon?


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 19, 2016)

Snake said:


> Since I am attempting to learn new things, how would you guys have handled that had you been on that flight?
> Jake



Probably would have sat there. Booing isn't worth my freedom.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> When I PCS'ed from Germany to CONUS in '82, we had a connecting flight at JFK. Our flight was late because of headwinds. The connector had to wait for us about 45min. We were not booed, but our reception was frosty. Our family of five were split up among empty seats, and no one would switch with us. My son was about 6, and one of the crew pulled down a jump seat in the back and sat with him for take off and landing. They left the seat down so my wife and I could switch off sitting with him during the flight. The rest of the passengers were shitheads, and it made for a rough time with jet lag and all.


That blows. Ingrates. 

Speaking of shitheads/regarding the original post - California can't fall into the ocean soon enough.


----------



## DC (Nov 20, 2016)

rick said:


> That blows. Ingrates.
> 
> Speaking of shitheads/regarding the original post - California can't fall into the ocean soon enough.



Plate tectonics will not allow it to ever fall into the ocean. Geology 101


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 20, 2016)

DC said:


> Plate tectonics will not allow it to ever fall into the ocean. Geology 101


Why you gotta curb stomp dreams? You college edjumacated people you...


----------



## Muppet (Nov 20, 2016)

Snake said:


> Since I am attempting to learn new things, how would you guys have handled that had you been on that flight?
> Jake



As I said, people in general are fucking jerk offs and you will never be able to control them, let alone their feelings when people are stressed or what ever. Me, I would have paid my respects the best way I could, maybe offer to assist somehow to lessen their horror show and keep my mouth shut. As I said, karma is a bitch and the jerk offs that bitched and ached will get theirs in life. Besides, say you decide to go all rambo on the idiots. Some federal air marshal drops you, cuffs you, federal charges and you are the fucking fool in the show of popular opinion. It's like the stolen warrior shit. Sure, I would love to curb stomp some fucker for posing as an S.F. SEAL Ranger space shuttle door gunner but I get pinched and the sheeple watching it on the news and you tube will think YOU are the bully. There are ways to handle it.....

M.


----------



## Poccington (Nov 20, 2016)

Snake said:


> I'd beat the shit out of those mofos without thinking.  How dare they disrespect a Soldier and his Gold Star Family in such a way.



In the words of the great warrior poet Conor McGregor...

"YOU'LL DO NUTTIN"


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 20, 2016)

From one of my good buddies widow, who had an infant that less than 2 months old (he was lucky enough to fly home for the birth of his son before heading back to be with his team) with her when she escorted her husband home from Dover. What you or I would do in that situation is irrelevant because it isn't about us.


----------



## CDG (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a hard time believing the people who booed knew the family was escorting a fallen soldier home.  It seems like the airline could have explained that better.  I can understand people being frustrated about possibly missing connections if all they were told was "a special military family".  That could mean a thousand things, and being veterans doesn't mean we're owed special treatment everywhere.  I think the crew, or the father, after the boos, should have come up on the intercom and said something to the effect of, "We are escorting our son's body home after he was killed serving overseas.  Thank you for your patience and understanding, and we apologize for any inconvenience."  I bet the people who booed would have felt like absolute shit, and the subtle point was the one to make here.


----------



## DC (Nov 20, 2016)

I think it's another media pumped story for ratings and to get mindless humans to be led to think. Body snatchers are what the media is. After the election they are nothing but bad entertainment. I agree with above. Who hasn't hated sitting on the tarmac while TSA goes through previous flight baggage for treats. Ignore


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 20, 2016)

DC said:


> I think it's another media pumped story for ratings and to get mindless humans to be led to think. Body snatchers are what the media is. After the election they are nothing but bad entertainment. I agree with above. Who hasn't hated sitting on the tarmac while TSA goes through previous flight baggage for treats. Ignore



I agree.  As knee-jerk "patriotic" as Americans are when it comes to the military, I've got to imagine there is more to it than "Please sit still while the family of a dead US service member de-planes."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know how patriotic people are, I think most actually aren't and it is fake.  I'm unsure if the Casualty Assistance Officer was with the family but usually the mission of the CAO is not done for some time so a uniformed NCO should have been present I would believe.

Not sure what the policy is against announcing on the flight, but I would want to the pilot to announce that they were escorting a fallen servicemen home to rest and ask for their patience when they took off.


----------

